# Photoshop CS3 Questions!!



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2009)

I need some help I'm using CS3 and I've used my patch tool, spot healing, and clone stamp tools before but for some reason they are not working now!! The spot healing one is just not being very good but that could just be nothing, however the clone stamp tool when I try to use it isn't doing anything, its not making any changes...Also the patch tool when I make a selection and try to move it says that I can't make a selection because that area is empty and I just tried it again and now its moving the selection but not doing anything. Can anyone help me with this?? Am I just missing an important step?

Thanks!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

are you sure your on the right layer? If your on a different layer that is empty you will get messages like that. If you look at the image attached, you will see layer 2 highlighted, if I want to edit layer 1, but layer 2 is highlighted and there is nothing in there, you will get that message.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I've lost my cursor several times and didn't know why. Sometimes I ended up having to reboot the computer to get Photoshop working as expected.

I found out recently that this will happen when you have caps lock on. I was using caps lock for writing text, so now it all makes sense.

I can't answer your specific question, but I'm guessing it's some key command that you've entered accidentally. If you quit Photoshop, and then start it again, does it work properly?


----------

